# IIS7 Fehlerseiten



## somme (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

mir stellt sich derzeit folgendes Problem: Ich will in IIS7 unterschiedliche Fehlerseiten (HTTP 500) für unterschiedliche virtuelle Verzeichnisse konfigurieren. Die Konstellation ist dabei wie folgt:

- webRoot
    - Sites
        - Default Web Site
            - virtualDir1
            - virtualDir2

Wenn ich für virtualDir1 bzw. virtualDir2 die jeweiligen Featureeinstellungen bearbeite (z.B. "/virtualDir1/Fehlerseite.asp"), erhalte ich die Meldung "Fehler beim Ausführen dieses Vorgangs: Sperrzugriffsverletzung". Die Konfiguration der Fehlerseite an sich funktioniert, nur wird die Fehlerseite nicht ausgeführt. Dies passiert erst dann, wenn ich auch die Featureeinstellungen bearbeiten könnte... nur geht das eben nicht.

Wenn ich im webRoot direkt den Pfad zu einer der Fehlerseiten angebe funktioniert das. Dann kann ich auf die Featureeinstellungen bearbeiten. Ich hab auch schon an den Berechtigungen rumgespielt... allerdings ohne Erfolg. 


Hat vielleich wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und eine Lösung gefunden? Ich bin langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ich hoffe das Problem halbwegs verständlich geschildert zu haben, ansonstenn leg ich auch gerne nochmal nach 


Viele Grüße
Michael


----------

